# Netflix: Neuer Trailer zu Resident Evil



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix: Neuer Trailer zu Resident Evil*

					Rund um die Netflix-Serie Resident Evil ist ein neuer, actionreicher Trailer erschienen. Was gibt es zu sehen und wann kommt die Serie zum Streaming-Dienst? 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix: Neuer Trailer zu Resident Evil*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juni 2022)

Besonders erfolgreich in einer Pandemie 
Lieber im Sommer starten wo die Zahlen niedrig sind, denn im Herbst und Winter gehts wieder voll los.


----------



## Cobar (9. Juni 2022)

Schade, auch dieser Trailer wirkt wieder wie eine 08/15 Actionserie mit Zombies und anderen Kreaturen.
Hätte mich wirklich gefreut, wenn es nicht nur dauerndes Rumgeballer wird, sondern mehr in Richtung Grusel gegangen wäre. Werde mir die Serie ganz sicher anschauen, aber bisher sind meine Erwartungen ehrlich gesagt ähnlich niedrig wie beim "Welcome to Raccoon City" Film.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Juni 2022)

Cobar schrieb:


> Hätte mich wirklich gefreut, wenn es nicht nur dauerndes Rumgeballer wird, sondern mehr in RIchtung Grusel gegangen wäre.


Genau so!


----------



## Baer85 (9. Juni 2022)

Welcher Zombiefilm oder Serie ist denn jemals in Richtung Grusel gegangen (Zombies sind meiner Meinung nach für Grusel auch nicht sonderlich gut geeignet)?  Bei Atmo würde ich ja mitgehen aber Grusel? 
Ich freu mich jedenfalls darauf. Wird bestimmt unterhaltsam sein.


----------



## xXFiskXx (9. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man sich sparen


----------



## Atma (9. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Welcher Zombiefilm oder Serie ist denn jemals in Richtung Grusel gegangen (Zombies sind meiner Meinung nach für Grusel auch nicht sonderlich gut geeignet)?  Bei Atmo würde ich ja mitgehen aber Grusel?


Vielleicht kein Grusel, dafür aber enorm angsteinflößend: 28 Days Later

Würde mir mehr Filme in diese Richtung wünschen. Der lahme, schlürfende Zombie lockt niemanden mehr hinterm Sofa vor.


----------



## Cobar (9. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Welcher Zombiefilm oder Serie ist denn jemals in Richtung Grusel gegangen (Zombies sind meiner Meinung nach für Grusel auch nicht sonderlich gut geeignet)?  Bei Atmo würde ich ja mitgehen aber Grusel?
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls darauf. Wird bestimmt unterhaltsam sein.


Gibt ja nicht nur Zombies im RE Universum, da kann man also schon so einiges rausholen, wenn man das möchte.


----------



## Baer85 (9. Juni 2022)

28 Days later meinte ich mit super Atmo. Aber ich würde die Infizierten da nicht als typische Zombies klassifizieren.


Atma schrieb:


> Würde mir mehr Filme in diese Richtung wünschen. Der lahme, schlürfende Zombie lockt niemanden mehr hinterm Sofa vor.


In dem Trailer laufen die Zombies doch auch oder hab ich mich da getäuscht? 
Ich persönlich kann mit laufenden Zombies nicht sehr viel anfangen. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es wieder mehr klassische schlurfende und vor sich hin zerfallende Zombies geben würde. 
Für schnelle Action gibt es ja genug Monsteralternativen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juni 2022)

xXFiskXx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man sich sparen


Wen interessiert was andere von einem Trailer halten, wenn man nur das bringt was die Mehrheit mag wird die Serien/Film-Landschaft sehr überschaubar, es hat schon seinen Grund das man "gefällt mir nicht" ausgeblendet hat.


----------

